
Show HN: An Automated Billing Platform for Freelancers and Small Businesses - soverpay
http://soverpay.com
======
soverpay
Hi HN, after about 5 years teaching myself to program and starting then not
finishing projects for some reason or the other, this is my first web app that
has made it into production. I'l love any feedback you all may have.

